

Who owns a company? [pdf] - deweerdt
http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/speeches/2015/speech833.pdf

======
nkw
For a speech centered on UK banks, I found this article surprisingly
interesting. Especially two concepts it discussed: 1) The possibility of
structuring CEO compensation to be aligned with debt-to-equity ratio instead
of stock option grants, and 2) "proxy access" \- granting longer-term
shareholders more governance rights.

